# crazy stories



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just windering if anybody has experienced some crazy/unbelieveable things while fishing. I myself have witnessed many cool fishing experiences. I have witness a person catch a turtle on a bobber, a bass jumping abou 2 feet out of the water to get a snagged lure, a walleye that spit up a mouse after it being caught, a seagull that would dive under water to try and get your minnow on a bobber, a plane practicing for fires was picking up water and then dumping it back down on the lake we were fishing, a perch that was caught bare handed in 20ft of water becaause it would just keep following the lure up while ice fishing, and the last would be about a 30lb carp that bit our depth finder when checking the depth on a bobber pole; it even fought for a while before it spit the depth finder out. Just wondering if anybody else has some cool experiences.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I had not one but 2 muskrats come up my ice holes this year, not to cool, actually scared the $hit out of me, and caught a few fish that other fish grabbed onto while I was reeling in nothin to exciting for me


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I also had 2 muskrats chewing on my puck transducer for my marcum, then they came up the hole. 1 left with a headache.


----------

